# amd k7 5700 trinity 7660 hd graphics driver [solved]

## Mgiese

hi there,

having problems running the latest amd apu.

i tried with ati-drivers, modprobe fglrx gives no errors, but Xorg just starts with a blank screen.

then i tried "radeon" as video card but Xorg complains the card is not beeing supported. 

maybe someone has a hint on how to get it running or how to trigger the problem ...

thanks a lot in advance for any suggestion regarding the issue!

----------

## DaggyStyle

have you ran:

```
rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf

aticonfig --initial
```

?

----------

## Jaglover

Black screen with no errors usually means X is happily running with no app started on top of it.

----------

## Mgiese

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Black screen with no errors usually means X is happily running with no app started on top of it.

 

i doubt that very much, since the whole pc hangs, i can not switch consoles nor can i do anything.

----------

## Jaglover

The "hang" is very possible if input is misconfigured. Xorg tries to use evdev and drops keyboard and mouse. Look at your Xorg log to see if this is happening.

----------

## Mgiese

the pc does not hang as i mentioned ealier. i can switch to console and shutdown the system, but the screen (after xdm start) stays black with a non blinking curser.

i disabled radeon again, and did aticonfig --initial.

any more hints on that behaviour ?

----------

## Mgiese

"eselect opengl set ati" did the trick.

thanks

----------

